# Mi almacén de "Siggys"



## SANCER (Jan 3, 2018)

I intend this to be my new siggy to start 2018!







Later I will try to recover the previous ones to have updated my warehouse.
My Siggys warehouse = _Mi almacén de Siggys

Luis Carlos 
SANCER_


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice one Luis


----------



## SANCER (Jan 3, 2018)

Gracias!! ...ya quedó
Thanks!! ... it's already


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2018)

Good one!


----------



## SANCER (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello ... I do not know how many times I have asked the same question. 

But now that the year starts* I want to change my siggy* and I've been looking at the links for a while and I do not know what I'm missing.
This is the new image that I want to put in at the center and I already have it to the final measure.
If someone from the Staff can support me, I'll thank them.

My new Signature starts this 2019:






*I have no problem if they do the update directly. *

Saludos y gracias 
Luis Carlos


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

